# Gopro Hero 3 Owners?



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Any one here own a GoPro? Got one yesterday and have spent ages looking at accessories for it. 

I'm after a suction mount and a carry case for it. I see the official GoPro mount is only £30 so might get that but can't find a reasonably priced carry case I like. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive got the H3 Black and I keep everything in a spare camera bag...




























Its worth getting a bag thats big enough to take any future accessories you might buy.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks, never thought of that. Whilst I don't have a spare one (that's padded) around I think that looks quite suitable. Thank you.

I see you have the GoPro suction mount, how have you found it?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

The best mount I have is a chest mount. Its a harness and you just mount it on your chest. Self explanitory but it really is great.

Secure and doesn't move/bounce about alot due to the style of mounting.

Look into it brother.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Grommit said:


> The best mount I have is a chest mount. Its a harness and you just mount it on your chest. Self explanitory but it really is great.
> 
> Secure and doesn't move/bounce about alot due to the style of mounting.
> 
> Look into it brother.


Yeah I've seen them, but don't really fit my use for the camera. Looking at a steering wheel isn't going to be that enjoyable.. lol


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

If your looking for a chest mount mate I have one going that's never been used, genuine GOPRO. I bought when I ordered my GOPRO Hero 2 and don't really need it, have mounts on my tank and helmet.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks but as said I don't think I'll have a use for it.


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> Thanks but as said I don't think I'll have a use for it.


Yeah posted that as you posted yours :lol:

No worries mate


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

But I think Rob_vrs is after one


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool, I might throw him a PM.


----------



## Spesh99 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have the chesty and the pole mount - my primary use to date is skiing and we have some incredible footage.

Also hope to use it for scuba diving in the summer. Unsure of what mount to use. Probably the chesty angled differently or maybe purchase a wrist mount.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah I saw the wrist mount, would be great for climbing etc. Should work well under water.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> I see you have the GoPro suction mount, how have you found it?


I havent used it yet, so cant comment, sorry.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Ah ok, well I've ordered one any way, I'm sure it'll be good. Also order a camera bag and a 64GB memory card. :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> Ah ok, well I've ordered one any way, I'm sure it'll be good. Also order a camera bag and a 64GB memory card. :thumb:


Everyone swears the suction mount is brill.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That's good to know, cheers.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

i have this

Delkin Devices Fat Gecko Double Knuckle Single Suction Cup Camera Mount 


It's excellent never let's you down,for incar use with play sport iphone etc, i think it is the same as gopro one


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That looks really good, thanks!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> That looks really good, thanks!


Yu get another longer one with two suctions mounts on same arm very good been told


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone used one underwater yet?


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Im on the lookout now for a 2/3 if any of you know where one is going!

I see the Hero 2 down to £190 new....


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

The Hero3 white is £199 with free delivery today.

I've got my carry case, side mount and suction mount now. Just need to go use it!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

A short video I made with my GoPro 3....


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Haha that's brilliant! I never thought iMovie could add so much!

Thanks!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

IMovie is pretty epic in my opinion, and so easy to use when you know how.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

All I've done is chop a couple of videos down and upload them. I'll have to have a play with editing them more once I get some good videos.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Managed to bag myself a brand new Hero 3 White today with The Frame mount, bag of mounts, suction cup mount and battery BacPac - all for £220 delivered

Looking forward to having a good play with it


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

andy665 said:


> Managed to bag myself a brand new Hero 3 White today with The Frame mount, bag of mounts, suction cup mount and battery BacPac - all for £220 delivered
> 
> Looking forward to having a good play with it


What is the difference in white and black and was that the motorsport pack? , was this deal online, thanks Derek


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> What is the difference in white and black and was that the motorsport pack? , was this deal online, thanks Derek


Main difference between Black and White is that the Black can shoot 4K video (whatever that is)

I got the deal from someone who had bought the everything then needed to sell

White editions can be bought for £173 on Ebay now - I know a few peoiple who have bought them at that price with nothing untoward happening


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Decided on where I was going to mount it on my helmet today so stuck the adhesive mount on ready to go.










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Decided on where I was going to mount it on my helmet today so stuck the adhesive mount on ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks ace


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Cheers  

Been out in the car tonight filmed a bit with the suction mount. Battery only lasted for just over 2 hours 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Won't that position mean the cam gets battered in the wind though?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Probably but it would on top too. Skeleton back door should sort that. My friend mounts his on top and it's ok bit I prefer the lower angle. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I suppose someone could use a Go Pro for


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is my first proper video using my GoPro. Didn't turn out too bad at all. Forgive my poor driving!


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Keith_sir said:


> If your looking for a chest mount mate I have one going that's never been used, genuine GOPRO. I bought when I ordered my GOPRO Hero 2 and don't really need it, have mounts on my tank and helmet.


Is this still going?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

My friend has the chest mount and tried it when karting, all you could see were his hands and steering wheel! :lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im at work until 10 but will try uploaded the video of the steering haha


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Here my video from last night. Was an epic race, the track was soooo wet. I was rubbish, certainly no rain master.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Here my video from last night. Was an epic race, the track was soooo wet. I was rubbish, certainly no rain master.


Hahaha looked like fun that race


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

It was mate. Epic fun. Like karting on ice. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Puntoboy, looks like your using iMovie?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Puntoboy, looks like your using iMovie?


Yes that's right.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Im at work until 10 but will try uploaded the video of the steering haha


Here's my friend using my other mates GoPro chest mount... Oops!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

here is my video of the chest mounted GoPro at PFI Karting last weekend:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL I did tell you


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> here is my video of the chest mounted GoPro at PFI Karting last weekend:


Rob, what time did you do the sunday100? I was there at the 2pm one with some guys from work, customers and suppliers...?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats the one i did, 2pm, really enjoyed it, what was your team name?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Presume you was the one that arrived in the red evo, my mate that was with us has a 6 and we was taking mick saying his friend was here haha. Small world


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

We were 'Triple H' in Kart 15, I had a Red/Black OMP suit on with a Green helmet. We had a customer in our team who was over 10seconds off the pace per lap so it took the sheen off the day but the tracks loads better since they resurfaced it.

What team were you Rob?

Yeah the Evo was mine


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Xploit said:


> We were 'Triple H' in Kart 15, I had a Red/Black OMP suit on with a Green helmet. We had a customer in our team who was over 10seconds off the pace per lap so it took the sheen off the day but the tracks loads better since they resurfaced it.
> 
> What team were you Rob?
> 
> Yeah the Evo was mine


Yeah i saw you, we was ATLEAST WE TRIED.

We were in a 3 man team and 2 of us were doing around 53:90 - 54:50 lap time then we had a lad doing 57's so same with us made us a little of the pace in total. We are looking to go back with my dad (he used to compete with paul fletcher internationally) and hopefully we'll get a decent result.

Do you know of that 'skyline' who won it? (Has a r8 v10)


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

I just know he was some gimpy farmer looking bloke :lol: He was quick lap to lap but its certainly a quicker race when you do it all on your own I reckon, a few times ive been and the guys doing the full race singularly always win.

Quite a few know-it alls there on the day though, busiest one ive been too.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Xploit said:


> I just know he was some gimpy farmer looking bloke :lol: He was quick lap to lap but its certainly a quicker race when you do it all on your own I reckon, a few times ive been and the guys doing the full race singularly always win.
> 
> Quite a few know-it alls there on the day though, busiest one ive been too.


He did a big overtake on leaving the track and unfortunately for him undercover bmw police car was in front of me haha


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Unfortunate for him, those roads are pretty good round there but I had to leave a pal to it in his 350Z because he'd of just killed himself trying to get away from me.

Did they take him down town??


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm off karting again in a few weeks at Rye House in Hertfordshire :thumb:


----------

